# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Poseidon Lines

## vinman

Σήμερα το πρωί ο πολύ καλός φίλος Sea Serenade με ρώτησε αν διαθέτω μπροσούρες απο Poseidon lines...και αν ναί κάποια στιγμή αν ήταν εφικτό να τις ανέβαζα στο forum...
Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά λοιπόν στον Sea Serenade και σε όλους τους φίλους του Nautilia...

*1991*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13409

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13410


*1992*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13411

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13412

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13413

----------


## vinman

*1993*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13415



*1994*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13416

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13417

----------


## vinman

*1995*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13421


*1997*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13423


*1998*


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13425

----------


## sea_serenade

Vinman, με έκανες πολύ ευτυχισμένο. Δεν πρόκειται να κοιμηθώ απόψε απο τη χαρά μου. Χίλια ευχαριστώ  :Wink:

----------


## sea_serenade

Πάμε λοιπον. Poseidon Lines 2001 με το Sea Symphony να εκτελεί δρομολόγια Ηγουμενίτσα-Μπάρι από Μάρτιο έως και Μάιο και στη συνέχεια με το Sea Serenade να μένει στη γραμμή μέχρι 14 Σεπτεμβρίου (που ήταν και η τελευταία του σεζόν την Ελλάδα).

Poseidon Lines 2001_01.jpg

Poseidon Lines 2001_02.jpg

Το 2002 ο Ποθητός μαζί με τον Ατέσλη σχεδίαζαν να δραστηριοποιηθούν σε Αδριατική και Κύπρο με τα Sea Serenade και Olympia I. Δεν τα κατάφεραν όμως αφού και τα δύο πλοία μέναν δεμένα σε Τεργέστη (Sea Serenade) και Λεμεσό (Olympia I). Έτσι έμειναν μόνο με τις μπροσούρες και τις γνωστές συνέπειες.

Poseidon Lines 2002.jpg

Τέλος, ένα απόκομμα εισιτηρίου του 1992 σε δρομολόγιο του Sea Wave απο Μπάρι για Ηγουμενίτσα

Poseidon Lines tkt 1992.jpg

----------


## vinman

Ωραία στοιχεία φίλε sea serenade... :Wink: 
Ειδικά το απόκομμα του εισητηρίου... :Wink:

----------


## .voyager

To Sea Symphony στα ανοιχτά μεταξύ Αιτ/νίας και Ιθάκης. 
Αφιερωμένη στον Sea Serenade, μιας και το ομώνυμο με το nick του πλοίο δε το έχω σε καλή φώτο.

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλε Voyager, 
σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για τις πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες που μοιράστηκες/μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας απόψε  :Very Happy:

----------


## sea_serenade

> Αφιερωμένη στον Sea Serenade, μιας και το ομώνυμο με το nick του πλοίο δε το έχω σε καλή φώτο.


Καλά, τώρα κόπηκα..........Είσαι πρώτος .voyager. Ρε το SEA SYMPHONY, ποζάρει και με ύφος!!!!

Όσο για το ομώνυμο μου βαπόρι, το δέχομαι και σε μέτρια φωτο. Είμαι καταδεκτικός άνθρωπος βλέπεις:razz:.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## .voyager

Τελικά δεν είναι το Sea Serenade  :Sad:  Mα το Sea Harmony II, γύρω στο 1992 με 1994, στη Ρόδο.

IMG_0001.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Στις Ιστορικές Φωτογραφίες από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά μπορεί να δει κανείς μια φωτογραφία με το* "Αλέξανδρος"* στον Πειραιά.

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...200#post154200

----------


## .voyager

Διαφημιστικό της Poseidon Lines του 1998.

IMG_0016.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Τι λες τώρα...............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Τι λες τώρα, δεν γίνονται αυτά........Αυτό το φυλλάδιο το ψάχνω ΧΡΟΝΙΑ και ΖΑΜΑΝΙΑ!!!!!!! Δεν θα κοιμηθώ απόψε .voyager και το κακό είναι οτι ακρίβυναν και τα λεξοτανιλ. Θα με στείλεις εσύ, τη βλέπω εγώ τη δουλειά!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## .voyager

Χαίρομαι που σ' άρεσε  :Very Happy: 
Είναι καταχώρηση σε ναυτιλιακό ημερολόγιο.

----------


## sea_serenade

Να ρωτήσω κάτι ρε παιδιά: Στην πιο πάνω διαφήμιση της εταιρίας αναφέρει δρομολόγιο Πάτρα-Ηγουμενίτσα-Μπρίντιζι-Μπάρι. Δε νομίζω αυτό το δρομολόγιο να πραγματοποιήθηκε ποτέ. Το 1998 η εταιρία είχε στην Αδριατική μόνο το SEA SYMPHONY. To SEA SERENADE έκανε Θεσσαλονίκη - Novorossiysk και το SEA HARMONY II το κλασσικό Πειραιά - Ροδο - Λεμεσσό - Χάιφα. 
Αποκλείεται το SEA SYMPHONY να κατάφερε να βγάλει ένα τέτοιο δρομολόγιο εκτός και αν έπιανε μια φορά την εβδομάδα το κάθε λιμάνι. Για ρίξτε λίγο φως στην υπόθεση...!!!

----------


## despo

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος για την Πάτρα, αλλά το απολύτως σίγουρο είναι οτι ενα (τουλάχιστον) καλοκαίρι δούλεψε το Sea Serenade Ηγουμενίτσα/Μπάρι.

----------


## sea_serenade

despo, απο το 1991 μέχρι και το καλοκαίρι του 2001 το SEA SERENADE (ακόμα και σαν LADY TERRY) έκανε δρομολόγια είτε Πάτρα - Ηγουμενίτσα - Μπάρι είτε Ηγουμενίτσα - Μπάρι. Μόνο για 2 ή 3 seasons άλλαξε γραμμές μία φορά για να συνδέσει τη Θεσσαλονίκη με τη Ρωσία και άλλες δύο φορές, όταν δίπλωνε το SEA HARMONY II για Κύπρο-Ισραήλ.

----------


## despo

Δεν αμφιβάλω, απλως αυτο που θυμάμαι γενικά απο την εταιρεία ηταν οι συχνότατες αλλαγές στα δρομολόγια με αποτέλεσμα εκτος απο το Sea Harmony/Ολυμπία, τα υπόλοιπα 2 πλοία πολυ συχνά περιφερόντουσαν απο τη μια γραμμή στην άλλη.

----------


## sea_serenade

Α, ναι κλασσικά. Ειδικά το SEA SYMPHONY ήταν ο μπαλαντέρ της υπόθεσης. Μια μέρα Ελλάδα-Ιταλία, την άλλη Ελλάδα-Κύπρο και την μεθεπόμενη ναύλωση για Λετονία.....Χαμός!!!

Αλλά και το SEA SERENADE δεν πήγαινε πίσω. Το 2000 και μέσα στον Αύγουστο, άφησε τη γραμμή του Μπάρι για να κατέβει Κύπρο. Οι αρπαχτές στο μεγαλείο τους.......... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: !!!

----------


## sea_serenade

Γνωρίζει κανείς ρε παιδιά που βρίσκονται οι Βαγγέλης & Σπύρος Ποθητός??? Ασχολούνται άραγε ακόμα με πλοία ή την κάνανε εντελώς απο την υπόθεση??? Επίσης, αν θυμάμαι καλά, είχαν στην κατοχή του και το τουριστικό γραφείο στην Βούλα με την επωνυμία POSEIDON SHIPPING ή κάτι τέτοιο (που να θυμάμαι μετά απο τόσα χρόνια). Στεγάζονταν σε ένα γυάλινο, πολύ μοντέρνο κτίριο που μάλλον το πήρε η SUPERFAST (αυτό το μεταφέρω με κάθε επιφύλαξη).

----------


## BOBKING

Επειδή  βρε  παιδια   μου  φαίνεται  ότι  την  ξεχάσαμε  αυτήν  την  εταιρία λέω   να  προσθεσω   αυτο

----------

